# Bama fish/camp trial



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Been trying to line this up for a while and finally gave it a shot. Left Friday afternoon for a quick overnight trip with the roof top tent, boat, fire cookable foods and an assortment of snacks. Weather was absolutely gorgeous, definitely a great time. The boy slept like a rock, of course, I barely slept and ran on coffee all day Saturday. Tried for bass early AM while son was asleep, nada. Tried all over with wigglers and ended up finding one bed and several nice bluegills with intentions of turning them into catfish bait...no catfish. Tried shad on noodles for catfish...no catfish there either. So all in all a pretty average fishing trip for me! Had to stop and let the boy play in the sand (mud) and splash around some. Packed it all up and made it home for supper...with no catfish.

For next time: more padding in tent, more melatonin, be better at fishing












































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That smile tells it all. Nice gills.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Picture perfect!!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Making great memories way to go dad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Great idea and way to pull it off!!


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some chunky Bluegill!

Sent from a handheld tracking device on a remote body of water in SE Alabama.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great trip! You are making memories your boy will have forever!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I want to see pics of the camp set up. Josh yall should have cooked them bream over the fire, they aint to bad that way.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome josh! Yes want to see where you slept with roof top tent


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Didn't even think to take a picture. It's a smittybilt roof top tent. I made some rails and mounted it above the bed of my truck. Really convenient with the truck bed shaded for coolers and assembling hot dogs and whatnot.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice report...enjoyed it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

should have been some catfish on that sandbar. beautiful river. where is it?
seems like when the weather is perfect, the fish won't bite. lol. but ya'll did make a few memories. good job, dad.
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Who won the bream pee battle?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Who won the bream pee battle?


Me...but he did think it was hilarious that they pee'd. He has about 5 good seconds of leaving the bobber where he put it, then it's time to drag it all over the place and make it look like a motorboat or a tornado or a whirlpool....

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

